# Awesome things about Se



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Creates focus
Amps up energy level/sex drive
Makes you dance better
Drive/Motivation
Very tactical
In the moment
Adrenaline rush


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow thanks, I dance like Rick Astley


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Creates focus
> Amps up energy level
> Motivation
> Very tactical
> ...


Alright I crossed out the ones I have and this is the list of things I desperately NEED


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> Alright I crossed out the ones I have and this is the list of things I desperately NEED


So you are also a fabulous dancer?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Do low-energy people annoy Se doms just as much as high-energy people annoy me?

@Se doms?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Fine I crossed that one out because I don't need it. I get by as long as I am solo and just freefalling. I could never do choreographs. 

Well let me add one thing, I have a style that ranges between a mod and a punk wannabe which people say they enjoy, on days I could care to give a damn on how I look of course BUT I feel like I never have that ISFP fashion sense and they have it going every freaking day whatever random stuff they put on



Captain Mclain said:


> So you are also a fabulous dancer?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> Fine I crossed that one out because I don't need it. I get by as long as I am solo and just freefalling. I could never do choreographs.
> 
> Well let me add one thing, I have a style that ranges between a mod and a punk wannabe which people say they enjoy, on days I could care to give a damn on how I look of course BUT I feel like I never have that ISFP fashion sense and they have it going every freaking day whatever random stuff they put on


No offence, I was just puzzled by your response.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

I really feel like I have such a better appreciate of Aesthetics than SJs and Ns. Not like art wise or anything, but sometimes I'm just like "man. the side walk in this lighting is so beautiful". I also feel like I appreciate symmetry and architecture better than a lot of people. 

I am a vibe expert. I feel like i'm really good at reading facial expressions and body language.



emberfly said:


> Do low-energy people annoy Se doms just as much as high-energy people annoy me?





emberfly said:


> @Se doms?




idc about peoples "energy" but I do hate people who think their too "good" to smile or make a fool of themselves. Those people who pretend to be aloof and act as if being happy is equal to being stupid.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

lol, I do have a resting bitch face and I am aloof but we don't pretend and when I am with people I enjoy they tell me I am smiling wayy too much, how come I am always smiling and I will have wrinkles from smiling too much. Ahah I think when we are sad we hit the bottom and when we are happy we are off the roof, so no it is not like we are pretending but I would say some do. I have a problem with people who pretend to be happy and smile while they are empty inside though or people who are systematically trying so hard to maintain a state of happiness they learn about from magazines and they think you have a mental disease if you can't be like them. I love genuinely happy people  



Kazoo said:


> I really feel like I have such a better appreciate of Aesthetics than SJs and Ns. Not like art wise or anything, but sometimes I'm just like "man. the side walk in this lighting is so beautiful". I also feel like I appreciate symmetry and architecture better than a lot of people.
> 
> I am a vibe expert. I feel like i'm really good at reading facial expressions and body language.
> 
> ...


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Kazoo said:


> idc about peoples "energy" but I do hate people who think their too "good" to smile or make a fool of themselves. Those people who pretend to be aloof and act as if being happy is equal to being stupid.


Seems to me that you're projecting your insecurities onto others. And reading hostility where there is none.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Seems to me that you're projecting your insecurities onto others. And reading hostility where there is none.


That is a cartoonishly silly and bold observation to make from reading two sentences.


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Creates focus
> Amps up energy level/sex drive
> Makes you dance better
> Drive/Motivation
> ...


I don't understand why you said Se-dom can be very tactical. I agree with statement 'in the moment', but very tactical?
All I know from Se-dom, they love spontaneous and can be very agile with quick movement.
Explain it further and let us know your perspective


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Creates focus
> Amps up energy level/sex drive
> *Makes you dance better*
> Drive/Motivation
> ...


I snorted. I laughed so loud.

Maybe for you.. but for me..... ... . . . . . ......


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Sirius Black said:


> I don't understand why you said Se-dom can be very tactical. I agree with statement 'in the moment', but very tactical?
> All I know from Se-dom, they love spontaneous and can be very agile with quick movement.
> Explain it further and let us know your perspective


http://www.red-doors.com/images/ESTP.pdf

Promoter (role variant) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ESTP (Persuader) Personality Type - Jungian

Most descriptions of ESTP's include tactical. Be aware that being a tactician is not the same thing as being a strategist. I don't know if the same is true of ESFP's.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Do low-energy people annoy Se doms just as much as high-energy people annoy me?
> 
> @Se doms?


I dated an INTJ and I found he had a gift for pissing me off. I seem to do better with INTJ's on a friend level and not on a dating level. 

This video reminds me of the antagonism in that relationship.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> That is a cartoonishly silly and bold observation to make from reading two sentences.


Very much agreed.
Having Se as my auxiliary, I am usually quite simple in communication. What I say is not to be read into -- I am short and straight to the point. I mean what I say and nothing else, there is no "between the lines." I'm simple like that, and simplicity is absolutely fine.

Also, when I listen to music and lose myself in the melody and beat, am I using my Se? If yes, then Se is FREAKING AWESOME. ;~;


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Do low-energy people annoy Se doms just as much as high-energy people annoy me?
> 
> @Se doms?


Disappoint is a better word to describe it rather than annoy. 

When I was younger I'd use to walk back home from school and was so excited to talk about how my day was and everything I did. But whenever I'd start talking I was always met with a "not now, I'm tired/have a headache" Eventually I stopped talking about my day alltogether. 

It's pretty depressing when you have so much you want to say and then realize no one cares and you're just being a nuisance to them.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> Disappoint is a better word to describe it rather than annoy.
> 
> When I was younger I'd use to walk back home from school and was so excited to talk about how my day was and everything I did. But whenever I'd start talking I was always met with a "not now, I'm tired/have a headache" Eventually I stopped talking about my day alltogether.
> 
> It's pretty depressing when you have so much you want to say and then realize no one cares and you're just being a nuisance to them.


I usually just redirected that energy into adventures. That usually resulted in a trip to the ER. And spent more of my mother's energy. But... maybe she should have listened to me about my day. It would have cost less energy by the end of the night.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

monemi said:


> I usually just redirected that energy into adventures. That usually resulted in a trip to the ER. And spent more of my mother's energy. But... maybe she should have listened to me about my day. It would have cost less energy by the end of the night.


I was born with health issues so I can't physically get out and move around as much as I want. It sucks for an Se-dom who just wants to know how it'd feel like to run as fast as I can without a worry but this body doesn't want to work with me. though it's not all bad roud:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> I was born with health issues so I can't physically get out and move around as much as I want. It sucks for an Se-dom who just wants to know how it'd feel like to run as fast as I can without a worry but this body doesn't want to work with me. though it's not all bad roud:


I've been having health issues for a couple off years now. It's frustrating as hell! That would suck so much more as a kid.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

monemi said:


> I've been having health issues for a couple off years now. It's frustrating as hell! That would suck so much more as a kid.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I actually love the video? I prefer this to no passion



monemi said:


> I dated an INTJ and I found he had a gift for pissing me off. I seem to do better with INTJ's on a friend level and not on a dating level.
> 
> This video reminds me of the antagonism in that relationship.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

nichya said:


> I actually love the video? I prefer this to no passion


I've never experienced a passionless relationship, so I don't have something like that to compare with. INTJ was the only person that managed to make me so angry that I would smash dishes and yell at him. I don't want to be a crazy bitch. My husband makes me angry, but I don't feel so unheard that I smash dishes and yell at him.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Sirius Black said:


> I don't understand why you said Se-dom can be very tactical. I agree with statement 'in the moment', but very tactical?
> All I know from Se-dom, they love spontaneous and can be very agile with quick movement.
> Explain it further and let us know your perspective


They play the chessboard toward their goals so well it seems not even a conscious decision? An ingrained skill that is so well developed it's automatic.


----------



## jinhong91 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> They play the chessboard toward their goals so well it seems not even a conscious decision? An ingrained skill that is so well developed it's automatic.


I go into stuff with a rough plan and then I see how it goes and react according to it. Is that what you mean by being tactical? Improvisation?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably have more volitional will than any other dominants. Know what they want, and aren't afraid to get it. Know how to be assertive and forceful without automatically being aggressive and confrontational - something I'm pretty bad at. 



Kazoo said:


> Not like art wise or anything, but sometimes I'm just like "man. the side walk in this lighting is so beautiful".


That's Si; you're internalizing the sensation and viewing it through your own subjectiveness. But that's not saying you're not an Se-dom, because if you were you'd still have a strong use of Si.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

jinhong91 said:


> I go into stuff with a rough plan and then I see how it goes and react according to it. Is that what you mean by being tactical? Improvisation?


I was speaking of Se in how it manifests in the dominant Se types. I think auxiliary Se manifests in a slightly different fashion.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> Probably have more volitional will than any other dominants. Know what they want, and aren't afraid to get it. Know how to be assertive and forceful without automatically being aggressive and confrontational - something I'm pretty bad at.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Si; you're internalizing the sensation and viewing it through your own subjectiveness. But that's not saying you're not an Se-dom, because if you were you'd still have a strong use of Si.


?? No.

All of our senses are view through our own subjective lense. Including sight.

I agree its subjective but that has nothing to do with the function being used.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

This sounds Se to me, he is very in the moment and aware of his senses enjoying the beauty. Si is more like associations with a memory or something that takes you to a moment or a person and you think about them, not just enjoy the present senses. 



The_Wanderer said:


> That's Si; you're internalizing the sensation and viewing it through your own subjectiveness. But that's not saying you're not an Se-dom, because if you were you'd still have a strong use of Si.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

My Se is horrible though I tend to see more colors and more details, but yes the Si is always heavier that will push my mind to wander in memories and another space-time.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Se isn't focused. Ni/Si are the focus perceptions, because they aren't influenced as much by new external perceptions (which are constantly changing). Se dominance is like a sprinter running in an oil pit, trying to swat a fly. You have a goal, but it's always moving, but you still chase it full speed, and whenever you miss you slide and fall.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> I was born with health issues so I can't physically get out and move around as much as I want. It sucks for an Se-dom who just wants to know how it'd feel like to run as fast as I can without a worry but this body doesn't want to work with me.


Fuck dude, that's the saddest thing I read all day :crying:


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Dedication said:


> Fuck dude, that's the saddest thing I read all day :crying:


and this'll be the happiest thing you see all day










Cheer up silly :tongue:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

nichya said:


> This sounds Se to me, he is very in the moment and aware of his senses *enjoying the beauty*.


Yes, enjoying the beauty. Attaching a subjective thing, beauty ("sidewalk in this light is so beautiful"), instead of viewing it purely as it is externally. Subjective sensory experiences (i.e. appreciation of aesthetics and such) is a large part of Si, which too many people just dumb down to "memory". 

Se is focused on the present as it is objectively; it notices the smell of the rose but doesn't stop and smell it, so to speak. It's also got to do with directly influencing (pushing, controlling, etc.) the world around it in order to achieve an object. But more than anything my post was pointing out the sometimes outlandish idea that people use all functions, by noting an Se dom talk about an Si experience.



nichya said:


> Si is more like associations with a memory or something that takes you to a moment or a person and you think about them


Thinking about past events... I believe that's actually memory.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> Disappoint is a better word to describe it rather than annoy.
> 
> When I was younger I'd use to walk back home from school and was so excited to talk about how my day was and everything I did. But whenever I'd start talking I was always met with a "not now, I'm tired/have a headache" Eventually I stopped talking about my day alltogether.
> 
> It's pretty depressing when you have so much you want to say and then realize no one cares and you're just being a nuisance to them.


Wow, I never saw it from this perspective, thanks!
(I'm a person who finds it boring to talk about their day  I swear I will listen and take them more seriously when someone wants to tell me about it the next time ^^ the problem will just be that they want to do it every day then... omg... no I won't start with that sorry.. xD)


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

The_Wanderer said:


> Yes, enjoying the beauty. Attaching a subjective thing, beauty ("sidewalk in this light is so beautiful"), instead of viewing it purely as it is externally. Subjective sensory experiences (i.e. appreciation of aesthetics and such) is a large part of Si, which too many people just dumb down to "memory".
> 
> Se is focused on the present as it is objectively; it notices the smell of the rose but doesn't stop and smell it, so to speak. It's also got to do with directly influencing (pushing, controlling, etc.) the world around it in order to achieve an object. But more than anything my post was pointing out the sometimes outlandish idea that people use all functions, by noting an Se dom talk about an Si experience.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Just memory? Si and awaking memories are related, that is why it is called introverted Si, not because just subjectivity. Si awakes those memories and thoughts. Please read about Si - you are an inferior Si user by the way, just to remind you - given you are ENFP. That does not mean you can't improve it but it will always remain a blindspot for the most part. So it is expected you may not fully comprehend


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

nichya said:


> that is why it is called introverted Si, not because just subjectivity. Si awakes those memories and thoughts.


It's _introverted __sensation_, and that's because it is _introverted_. Introversion being based on the individual's _internal_ world, the _subject_. NOT the _external_ world, the _object_.



nichya said:


> Please read about Si - you are an inferior Si user by the way, just to remind you - given you are ENFP.


Please read about Te, oh that's right, you are an inferior Te user so you can't think. Don't you see how _stupid_ that line of argument is? 



nichya said:


> That does not mean you can't improve it but it will always remain a blindspot for the most part. So it is expected you may not fully comprehend


You sound like somebody whose just discovered cognitive functions, I don't mean this as a personal attack, either. It's just... ugh. Apathy time. Shrug.

But an ENFP's weakest functions are Se and Ti. Have fun figuring out that conclusion!


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Well excuse me but your whole point is based on the theory that you are right. Excluding memory connections from Si is such a brave act not because it says so on the book but because so many people will experience Si that way. You can't just make clear cut conclusions and say it is just memory. And even in other threads it is the same, you are not suggesting your opinion you are excluding many peoples' experiences and stating your subjective argument as a fact. 

Do you think it makes sense when you tell a person who experiences Si that the past events awakening up is just memory? You must be aware of they are triggered by the senses and that is why we can't fully be in the moment. It is not a random access to past memories.

You have just put the level so low by saying I can't think - even to show your point-, while I suggested you may not fully comprehend Si. Maybe I shouldn't have but in all your posts you are disregarding one's experiences and stating something very random in a clear cut way to say I seem INFJ to you. Then you go further to tell me I don't know anything about functions. If you can confuse me with a type I share no functions with, I would suggest you sleep on things before writing. To be honest, I welcome any argument as long as you keep it open, that is how we learn from each other but you are closing your argument right away. So yes maybe disregarding my whole experience and life might be leading you to wrong conclusions. Yes, working my Te didn't come naturally but being around intuitive thinkers I was able to cultivate it and I can make good use of it however yes it always remains unnatural, especially when it contradicts with my dominant function Fi. 

Seriously, in other threads as well you are acting so - I know this is this and your experience can go to hell- in the other one you say I can't be INFp in socionics because your holy books thought you that and here you tell me something totally different. I am sorry I try but I find your clear cut blind conclusions far from making sense. 



The_Wanderer said:


> It's _introverted __sensation_, and that's because it is _introverted_. Introversion being based on the individual's _internal_ world, the _subject_. NOT the _external_ world, the _object_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I appreciate different kinds of aesthetics; I find beauty in everything around me. I think the sound of rustling leaves are beautiful, chirping birds, the sound of waves hitting the sandy shores, the sound of silence is pleasant. I’m that person who compliments the sky everyday no matter what color. Stargazing is one of my favorite things in this world. I love rainy days, the sound of the rain; it leaves me with a beautiful, satisfying sadness. I think sadness itself is a beautiful emotion. I enjoy nude art, I think the human body is stunning, it holds many wonders.



Tezcatlipoca said:


> Creates focus
> Amps up energy level/sex drive
> Makes you dance better
> Drive/Motivation
> ...


Dancing is one of my favorite hobbies. I like to think I’m good at it.
Although, I fail to understand why possessing Se would make you a better dancer.



emberfly said:


> Do low-energy people annoy Se doms just as much as high-energy people annoy me?


The slowest person I have ever met is an INTP—It’s frustrating. He makes my blood boil! What a true sloth.
I can say Se makes me enjoy the present moment. To fully engage and live in the here and now. This is why I appreciate many things for what they are.



Siouxsie said:


> I was born with health issues so I can't physically get out and move around as much as I want. It sucks for an Se-dom who just wants to know how it'd feel like to run as fast as I can without a worry but this body doesn't want to work with me. though it's not all bad roud:


I am also born with a health condition, I’ve been told to never engage in any competitive sport, but I don’t care as long as I’m doing the things I like. I took dancing and art as a leisure activity. If I sat down without moving around I would be miserable as fuck by now. I know of a severely anemic ISTP, they’re slow and sleepy pretty much all the time. This is why they reside to watching action TV shows.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

nichya said:


> To be honest, I welcome any argument as long as you keep it open, that is how we learn from each other but you are closing your argument right away. So yes maybe disregarding my whole experience and life might be leading you to wrong conclusions. Yes, working my Te didn't come naturally but being around intuitive thinkers I was able to cultivate it and I can make good use of it however yes it always remains unnatural, especially when it contradicts with my dominant function Fi.


I was going to make a big huge post, then I realise it's pointless, so I'll just point out one small thing: Everyone uses every function every single day of the week. Type is determined by _how _and _when _these functions are used.


----------

